
Norton I, Emperor of the United States - raganwald
http://www.sfmuseum.org/hist1/norton.html
======
chmielewski
While I don't believe that this belongs on HN, I will say that Emperor
Norton's Wikipedia page (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_Norton>) is far
more interesting than what is presented here.

